# Perspex Cut to size



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

I googled and googled and some sites are cheaper than others, but are more expensive in shipping etc. etc. (even checked ebay). 

Can anyone who worked with perspex before suggest a good cheap site ?


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

any particular reason for perspex? glass is around the same price and a lot tougher.

Saying that, i needed a large peice of perspex recently and was shocked at the prices some places wanted. Ended up buying a large photo clip frame from wilkos and using the plastic from that. not great quality and quite thin but good for what i needed it for.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I have found the cheapest place to get perspex is focus. But it does mean cutting it your self. As long as you score both sides well it will break clean then just run a blade along the edge and finish with a bit of sand paper job done.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Plastic Online Ltd | Online Shop

These seem good thinking about using them to make a custom viv stack...

:2thumb:


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

Marti3P said:


> Plastic Online Ltd | Online Shop
> 
> These seem good thinking about using them to make a custom viv stack...
> 
> :2thumb:


there not to badly priced either


----------

